# NZ Residence Application



## farai (Apr 19, 2013)

Hiya!

I am growig impatient waiting for the outcome of my NZ application here are my timelines please somebody tell me this is the normal processing period...

EOI - 15 December 2011
ITA received 14 January 2012
Formal application lodged London Office (via registered agent) 15 April 2012
18 August 2012 case officer requested all our original documentation for verification
I followed up with agent last month and was told that my application has been sent to Wellington for "Profiling" because I am from a "high risk" country *zimbabwe*

I am seriously concerned, anybody been thru this before?????


----------

